# im an apprentice what am i entitled to ?



## gtturbo90 (6 Mar 2007)

I have been working full time for the last two years and have recently started as an apprentice.

I would like to know if i am entitled to any tax back from the last two years and also if I am entitled to any rent allowance while working as i dont live at home and dont have that option.

Thanks for your time


----------



## ajapale (6 Mar 2007)

Im not sure that you are entitled to anything by virtue of becoming an apprentice.

I would advise you to contact Fás (who administer apprentice programmes) and ask them what you might be entitled to.

I would also advise you to join the appropriate trade union (they have lower subs for apprentices). The TU may also be able to advise you on your rights and entitlements (and obligations) as a trade apprentice.

aj


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2007)

gtturbo90 said:


> I have been working full time for the last two years and have recently started as an apprentice.
> 
> I would like to know if i am entitled to any tax back from the last two years and also if I am entitled to any rent allowance while working as i dont live at home and dont have that option.
> 
> Thanks for your time



While on block release to whatever 3rd level institute you are required to attend (e.g. Bolton St. or Kevin St.) you are entitled to some allowances. If you are away from home your employer should pay your expenses (we do). I am not aware of any allowances that are given when you are working with your employer. If you started your apprenticeship in the middle of a tax year and are now on a lower wage you may be entitled to a rebate. Your employer should be able to sort this out for you. 
If you need more help, and Fas can’t help, PM me with details and I will find out for you.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Mar 2007)

Regarding the Rent Allowance part of your question, contact your local Community Welfare Officer at local Health Centre. This is means-tested adn they will tell you the general guidelines for getting it and how to go about it.


----------



## asdfg (8 Mar 2007)

No sure what you are entitled to as an apprentice but you may also be entitled to a medical card or a GP Visit card 

See [broken link removed]


----------

